# Lighting



## MLL389 (Mar 4, 2012)

I bought a timer to hook up to a desk light yesterday. I know that they are supossed to have consistent light 12-14 hours a day, but heres my problem. I live at home, and Dexter has a small spot in my room. There is no other place I could keep him (unless my sister gets moved to the basement, which ive been saying to do for years anyway :lol: ). I work varying shifts, so sometimes I may work 6-2, in which case a light going on at 630 or so isnt a big deal. But sometimes I work 2-10, where a light shining in my room at 630 would wake me up. I generally try to wake up around 9, 930 on the days I work in the afternoon, so I could set the timer to go on at that time, and then go off around 10? Would this be too unnatural for Dexter, since the sun comes out a couple of hours earlier? Or will he adjust fine? I havent been giving him any consistent lighting so far (i never read it anywhere :| !).


----------



## AngelicDarkness (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't think he'll mind too much. I work every other weekend 6-3 so I have to turn the light on much earlier than usual. I don't notice any change in Alice on those weekends. The lights subject is new to me, as my previous hedgie had 8 hours sunlight/combination of my sister and I working on homework with a light on in the dining room.


----------

